# Goop/polethylene



## Fish Bait (Feb 10, 2003)

Anyone ever notice that the manufacture states that GOOP is not recommended for use on polyethylene?
It must not be that much of a problem because there is a lot of GOOP used on plastic kayaks.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

I've never used the stuff, but from what i gather it doesn't adhere to the polyethylene very well and isn't permanent when you apply it which is why many people like it. I'm guessing this is the reason that they don't recommend it.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

unc is right... it does not adhere well, you need to rough up the surface a bit with a wire brush or something if you want a more permanent bond.


----------



## Fish Bait (Feb 10, 2003)

Thanks, I hadn’t thought of that, I was wondering if it would dissoleve my hull. 
I used some very fine sandpaper so the surface wasn't all that rough.
I any case, I just gooped the transducer to the hull and I’ll give it a try in a day or two.


----------



## Coffeeguy (May 27, 2006)

*Goop*

I've mostly used it for sealing up screw holes, etc...It doesn't provide a strong mechanical bond, but it'll certainly make it watertight. For my transducer I used epoxy, but goop works fine as long as you don't get air bubbles in it.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

marine goop is great stuff



Jesse


----------



## news_watch (Jun 1, 2005)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> marine goop is great stuff
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse


But hard to find for me in Richmond.
I used some clear silicone from Wal-Mart out of their paint section that did the trick.
Can't remember the exact name, but it was in a clear 8 oz tube.


----------



## fshn_brb (Mar 7, 2009)

news_watch said:


> But hard to find for me in Richmond.
> I used some clear silicone from Wal-Mart out of their paint section that did the trick.
> Can't remember the exact name, but it was in a clear 8 oz tube.



Lexel is good stuff too. In Richmond you can pick it up at any Pleasants Hardware.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I used Lexel to mount mine, and I'm happy with it, although I think I need to redo to the transducer. I get a line right at the 0'-1' mark that I'm guessing is from the way it's mounted. Not sure if I can clear that up or not though.


----------



## bruceinva (Feb 28, 2008)

*adhesive for yaks*

I have owned both logic and triumph boats. The are made by rotomolding Roplene, which is similar to material used to make kayaks. The only adhesive they recommend is Rule Elastomeric Sealant. 

The Rule stuff is a very aggressive adhesive and sealant. I are pretty sure it would perform great for most kayak uses.


----------

